# CIS hot start problem



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

anyone remember what the hot start problem is usually caused by on the CIS-E cars, 5cyl. I think there was a TSB on it.


----------



## yawdi (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: CIS hot start problem (motorlager)*

fuel pump check valve.


----------

